# Looking for advice on Maleficent costume.



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello All,

I am looking to put together a Maleficent Halloween costume for my wife. I know there are a few commercially available costumes out there, but there isn't anything that I particularly like. Many of the costumes are so low in quality I think I might end up going the DIY route.

What I prefer to go with is this style right here:

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/b4/d6/3eb4d66e77378c6a0972a2b875968e58.jpg

Here she has her hair down. 

I figured I could make / buy a pair of lightweight horns and attach them to a long dark haired wig. Putting the horns through the wig and making a securing point under the wig net would nicely conceal any brackets I would use to support the horns. I could use a bunch of hair pins to secure the whole thing to her head. The problem is that Maleficent's hair doesn't have bangs and her hair is pulled back completely away from her forehead. The problem with this is hiding the hairline of the wig and that is the first thing I would need advice with.

I am not going to bother with the pointy ears. I will just have the hair drape down over her ears.

My wife already wears contact lenses and I thought why not do the eyes too. But what i am finding out is that the Maleficent style contact lenses do not come in a prescription and my wife needs corrective lenses. So I am curious if someone might know of a good source for these lenses in prescription.

I am going to go with a different style robe / dress all together. For those that have seen the movie, I would like to go with something like what she wore at the end of the movie, which is a nice semi-off the shoulder gown with large bell sleeves. Something like this:

http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/330900957887_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Diaval.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hey, this is the only prescription ones that are close I could find for contacts--> the last link might be the best one

http://catalog.exoticlenses.com/movies-television-celebrities/maleficent.html

http://catalog.exoticlenses.com/cosmetic-contact-lenses/color-max-green.html

http://catalog.exoticlenses.com/cosmetic-contact-lenses/venus-leaf-green.html


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> hey, this is the only prescription ones that are close I could find for contacts--> the last link might be the best one
> 
> http://catalog.exoticlenses.com/movies-television-celebrities/maleficent.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.

Oh, yeah. You're right. That last pair, the leaf green looks rather hot. I'm likin' those even more so than the official Maleficent lenses. They are not as scary though, but they look great.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

For the wig issue, what you can do is pull the wig back past your hairline and pin the exposed hair over the back of the wig. So imagine if you had long bangs that you pull down in front of your face, put the wig on so it sits just behind them, then flip the bangs over the edge of the wig to expose your natural hairline. Works great if you have hair the same color or close too. If your wife doesn't have hair the same color, I'd try using a spray to match for the bangs and around the hairline in front.

Depending on how big and heavy the horns are, attaching them to a headband that can be hidden in the wig hair is an option too.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

dustin2dust said:


> For the wig issue, what you can do is pull the wig back past your hairline and pin the exposed hair over the back of the wig. So imagine if you had long bangs that you pull down in front of your face, put the wig on so it sits just behind them, then flip the bangs over the edge of the wig to expose your natural hairline.


That is a good idea. I had thought of also going with what is called a lace front wig. Supposedly these kinds of wigs are meant to be able to be styled in which the hair is parted or pulled back. So that would be a start. My wife, like Jolie, doesn't have a widows peak and her hairline nearly falls in the same place as Jolie's. 



> Works great if you have hair the same color or close too. If your wife doesn't have hair the same color, I'd try using a spray to match for the bangs and around the hairline in front.


Well for a while I was under the impression that Jolie's hair in the movie was black, but after seeing the movie and some close up pictures of her, her hair is actually dark brown. Guess what? My wife's hair is dark brown. So now I am on the hunt for a dark brown wig. I would have preferred black, but given what you said, if the wig hair is nearly the same color as my wife's hair, it probably would be easier to work with. I certainly will give that idea a shot once I select a wig to work with.



> Depending on how big and heavy the horns are, attaching them to a headband that can be hidden in the wig hair is an option too.


Jolie's horns were 18" They stuffed her in 6" heels and she ended up being 7 1/2 feet tall. That is a no no. I can't have my wife hitting door frames, so her whole package must be under 6' 8" (the height of a door frame). She is only 5'4" Which is 2 inches shorter than Jolie. She will not be wearing heels either, so we are off to a good start. My wife has a small head and full size horns would look obtuse on her head. So I thought of going much smaller. I figured 9" or 10" replica resin horns as they are more proportionate to my wife's head and they are lightweight. Going this route, she certainly will not have a problem with door frames. 

Thank You for the info.

Diaval.


----------



## Villaincostumes (Aug 15, 2014)

For the horns you can use plastimake, which is a moulding plastic that is easy to use and also reusable. It is also resilient and perfect for costume accessory creation creation. IT IS ALSO NON TOXIC AND BIODEGRADABLE.

Here is a link with more information.
http://villain-costumes.com/plastimake/

What is the prescription requirements of your wife's lenses. I can check with my supplier.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Villaincostumes said:


> For the horns you can use plastimake, which is a moulding plastic that is easy to use and also reusable. It is also resilient and perfect for costume accessory creation creation. IT IS ALSO NON TOXIC AND BIODEGRADABLE.
> 
> Here is a link with more information.
> http://villain-costumes.com/plastimake/


For the horns, I was initially going to go with a pair of 9 - 12" Springbok horns as they almost have the same exact curve as Maleficent's horns. They also have very visible growth rings. Going with an actual horn would save me considerable time.

This is what they look like:

http://skullsandskinsforsale.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Horns-003.jpg

The trouble is, most sources are overseas and the ones here in the US can get pretty expensive. There is also Ebay, but I only want to use that as a last resort.

That Plastimake stuff does look pretty cool. Looks like one could make a wide variety of things with those. My concern would be how the plastic holds up with something as large as those horns. I am assuming it is a soft plastic. 



> What is the prescription requirements of your wife's lenses. I can check with my supplier.


Ok, I found her lenses and this is written on the package:

Left Eye:

8.7 14.5
-4.00 -0.75 x 180

Right Eye:

8.7 14.5

-4.00 -0.75 x 050

I would like to go for the yellow/green eyes Maleficent has in the movie, but the green ones Kittyvibe linked to above look cool too.

Hope that helps.

Thanx,

Diaval


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I wanted to be Maleficent this year, but afraid having a wig and horns on my head would not work well with someone having hot flashes. Um yeah, not good! 

One of the ways I had thought about attaching the horns was by gluing them onto a wide plastic headband. I would then secure the headband with large bobby pins and cut holes in a wig so you could poke the horns through. Didn't get to the implementation stage so not sure how well that would work, probably depends on how heavy the horns are.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

aero4ever said:


> I wanted to be Maleficent this year, but afraid having a wig and horns on my head would not work well with someone having hot flashes. Um yeah, not good!


Yeahhhh. My wife gets those, but she gets them in waves and sometimes she goes a few months without having one. Right now she tends to get them bad. I do hope they go away again by the time Halloween comes, otherwise the poor thing is going to die in a full costume. 



> One of the ways I had thought about attaching the horns was by gluing them onto a wide plastic headband. I would then secure the headband with large bobby pins and cut holes in a wig so you could poke the horns through. Didn't get to the implementation stage so not sure how well that would work, probably depends on how heavy the horns are.


Yes, this was going to be my plan as well, but lately I am thinking of simplifying it and just mounting the horns on a dark brown headband and use her own hair to cover up the headband. Since my wife has dark brown hair anyway, it should 'look' the part. As I said, she has a very nice hairline that almost perfectly matches Jolie's, so using her own hair, I could easily pull all her hair back and around the horns as Jolie has it. The only thing is her real hair is only shoulder length.

Another thing I thought of doing for concealment is that Maleficent was always wearing something ornate such as rings and such. I thought of creating some kind of head adornment that ties around the horns and drapes down the side of the head there by covering the headband.

As for the face makeup, I am just going to have her do something simple such as only the eyeliner and red lipstick. I can't have her in full makeup if she gets a hot flash. She will be a mess.


I still would like to go with the longer wig, but I figure this would be a good 'backup plan' in the event that she still has the hot flashes come Halloween. I also am going to go with a robe that is more open in the neckline and has split bell sleeves, much like the gown Maleficent wore at the end of the movie. I figure going with a more open gown would be better since the poor dear doesn't have to suffer so much if she does get a hot flash in costume. As it is, I feel very bad when she gets them and I sometimes sit there with a large book or something to fan her down. It's terrible as sometimes I have my arm around her and I can feel her heating up and see the beads of sweat forming on her forehead and neck. I don't know if you get them as bad as she does. If you do then I certainly feel for you.

Thank You for the info.

Diaval.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I remember one year I was the bride of Frankenstein. I was so stinkin hot with the wig I was fanning my dress. Totally NOT in character.

On the hair issue. You could buy a brown wig that would match your wife's hair. Cut sections and glue them together. Put the end that is glued in one of the hair thingy's that bend to open them and insert the fake hair and clip to the underside/bottom of your wife's hair. Hope that makes sense. Sorta like adding hair extensions.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

aero4ever said:


> I remember one year I was the bride of Frankenstein. I was so stinkin hot with the wig I was fanning my dress. Totally NOT in character.


Sorry to hear you had troubles with your Bride of Frankenstein costume. I would like to see pictures of that though.

I was going to go with something like this for my wife's Maleficent dress, albeit not as long since she will be outside, I wouldn't want her dress dragging the ground.
[/url]

I also would like the bell sleeves to be higher up on the arm and to be split as well. 



> On the hair issue. You could buy a brown wig that would match your wife's hair. Cut sections and glue them together. Put the end that is glued in one of the hair thingy's that bend to open them and insert the fake hair and clip to the underside/bottom of your wife's hair. Hope that makes sense. Sorta like adding hair extensions.
> 
> View attachment 210276


Hmmmm, I kind of lost you. I think it would be just simpler to go with a whole wig and either use a headband or some kind of string setup that could tie the horns down under the wig, so the attachment point will not be seen. I could comb back the wig hair completely and then layer the front part of her real hair over the wig. This way it would be her actual hairline that would be showing. That is what Dustin2Dust mentioned above. But this whole hot flash thing has me thinking things over. God forbid she has these things into October she would die in that costume between the wig and that dress. As it is I am trying to look for lighter dress alternatives. But so far I like the bell/ruffle sleeve look on an open shoulder, open neckline type dress. At least those parts will be exposed. 

The trouble is the big day is getting closer and I have to do something soon.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a link to some costumes. I've purchased from here.
http://search.wholesalehalloweencostumes.com/halloween-costumes/Maleficent


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a link to some costumes. I've purchased from here.
http://search.wholesalehalloweencostumes.com/halloween-costumes/Maleficent


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

darkmaster said:


> Here's a link to some costumes. I've purchased from here.
> http://search.wholesalehalloweencostumes.com/halloween-costumes/Maleficent


Thank you for the tip-off, but I ended up going with a more 'custom' approach:

http://ravendiablo.deviantart.com/art/Beginnings-of-My-Wife-s-Maleficent-Costume-480871040

It is still a work in progress, but it is starting to come together.

Here is a full shot:

http://ravendiablo.deviantart.com/art/Wife-s-Maleficent-costume-full-shot-482165361

Overall I am not too happy with the skirt as it is WAY darker than the blouse. I wanted the two to match so it looks more like a dress. Also I have a problem with horn mounting. If she leans forward the horns can fall off. The headband I currently have them mounted to isn't strong enough. I think I have to get a larger headband to support the weight of the horns. The horns are real BTW, they are African Springbok horns. I took a liking to them because they follow the same curve as Maleficent's horns.

I will post more pictures on DA once I get more things in place.

Diaval


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello All,

Just to let you know my wife's costume was a success on Halloween night and I have pictures of her up on my DeviantART account.

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Halloween-2014-Maleficent-Costume-For-My-Wife-480871040

I have some of the better shots here (scroll down past Creep Machine shots)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...chine-maleficent.html?highlight=creep+machine

I want to thank everyone who assisted me with my questions.

I hope everyone had a good Halloween!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

my daughter has done her and did a double horn costume for a stage show...make your horns out of paper clay attached to a head band...i'll explain in a minute, you put that on first then the wig, with holes for the horns to go through.....wire the hair band and put a double loop up to support the horn you make or if you find a molded horn, glue it on this, then paint your horn to your liking...papermache is easy also, make a paper roll and secure with masking tape, then mache it...many tutorials here........depending on your wig quality, you can order lace front wigs off cosplay sites and some are inexpensive, 20 dollars or order a really thick wig, and make a fake lace front then have someone trim the wig for you, you can style synthetic wigs fine....look at youtube videos on drag queen wig styling...you wont believe what you can do with a cheap wig...its awesome! use the headband technique and everything will stay put.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> my daughter has done her and did a double horn costume for a stage show...make your horns out of paper clay attached to a head band...i'll explain in a minute, you put that on first then the wig, with holes for the horns to go through.....wire the hair band and put a double loop up to support the horn you make or if you find a molded horn, glue it on this, then paint your horn to your liking...papermache is easy also, make a paper roll and secure with masking tape, then mache it...many tutorials here........depending on your wig quality, you can order lace front wigs off cosplay sites and some are inexpensive, 20 dollars or order a really thick wig, and make a fake lace front then have someone trim the wig for you, you can style synthetic wigs fine....look at youtube videos on drag queen wig styling...you wont believe what you can do with a cheap wig...its awesome! use the headband technique and everything will stay put.


Thank you for the information. However I ended up using real horns...they were heavy but I did manage to secure them to my wifes head. If you take a look at the links above your comment, you can see what I have done for my wife. There is also much else on what I have done for Halloween 2014 on both sites. Enjoy and thanx again!


----------

